# new altezza tail light for 19 sentra



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

*new altezza tail light for 98 sentra*

Just wanted to let everybody know that i was on ebay and discovered that Altezza now makes a euro taillight for the 95-98 sentra


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...been out a few weeks now...I always reminisc about the altezza scare back in the day on b15sentra.net.


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

really, they been out for a few weeks. i kinda gave up hope on the altezzas then next thing i know there they are. I ordered them so when i get them ill post some pics.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN u wasted no time on that huh.....andre Im laughing as I write this remembering the Alteeza scare on on B15.net....lol

I still dont like them but I would like to c sum pics so post them up JON


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...post some pics...well, at least you have the SE center panel.  Altezzas and red panel are a big NO-NO...we'll call the fashion police.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Some euro style lights for the 99 Sentra would be nice or if you know where i might find some that would even be better (^_^)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well I hate to be negative but DAMN Jon u got an SE-- Aikrun u got an Ltd....I would just hate to see these cars which would IMO be sum wut put to waste with Alteezas....

But this again is just in my opinion....I mean if u guyz like them then.......


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

I thought the chrome altezza's where ugly but the gunmetals ones arent half bad espiacally if you havwe a dark colored sentra


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i agree, those black housing altezzas actually didnt look too bad. As long as u take out the red center panel, its all good


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

do you think the black altezzas would look good if i took the red panel and put carbon fiber tape on it?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

You can just get the clear one from a nissan dealer that is what i did i think i will get the ones with the smoke if you have trouble gettign that back piece from a dealer let me knwo i can get them through my store . i am also talking to a dealer on those altezzas and i thnk i cna get a good price for you maybe even a group buy for the black ones i can actually get them as early as next week


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

you do what you like others do what they like You should have no say in what other people do just cause you dont like . what matters is what is under your hood . Ignorant people who say stupid Sh!t piss me off


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

HAHAHAHA....i'm laughing at the childish messages.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol i thought we brought up its whatever the owner thinks is nice in another thread?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry if im stupid, but isnt a sentra the same as the 200 sx, only a four door? So anyways, will these lights fit into the car in my signature, thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Sorry if im stupid, but isnt a sentra the same as the 200 sx, only a four door? So anyways, will these lights fit into the car in my signature, thanks. *


nope the 200sx tailights are bigger then the sentra taillights


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

*help*

I need help. Every time I try and fill my gas tank the nozzle keeps clicking off. I had it to several mechanics but no results. The neck as well as the gas tank has been changed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

just a little off topic there.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

a little off topic? i think that deserves its own thread.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*200sx altezzas?*

these altezzas on ebay for the 95-98 sentra will work on a 200sx 95-98 too right??


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*nm*

damn i just read that message. so there aren't any altezza's for a 200sx 95-98?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: nm*



MikeLB56 said:


> *damn i just read that message. so there aren't any altezza's for a 200sx 95-98? *


Nope, not yet to my knowlege.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its weird I would have thought they would do the 200 b4 the sentra Alteeza......


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

the think it is the sam car most manufactures do not realize the tail end difference ! yeah usually they do make products for the 200sx first and they had euro tails out for the 200sx where it was clear and red half anf half similiar to the G20 tails


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I seen altezzas for a 200sx on ebay about 9 months ago. they had 3 pair and after they sold I never seen them again


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

that sux. we all need to petition to altezza and make them make lights for us!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

will they fit on a '99 sentra??

i've found that most cosmetic mods that say 95-98 actually fit the 99's, like the clear corners and such.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I didn't even know the 200sx even existed before I bought my sentra. I don't even recall seeing one.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Am im the only person here who doesnt think the red panel is ugly? to me at least they look much better than the black ones with stock tails, the black panel looks better with black housing tails but the red panel looks better with the chrome housing. The idea i have is to keep my red panel red and paint the black housing ones a non shiny silver color that'll match my silver tenzo r poke 10s.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *I seen altezzas for a 200sx on ebay about 9 months ago. they had 3 pair and after they sold I never seen them again *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....that was funny....very funny 

I like my red panel now...I guess it grew on me. I cant see myself putting anything else there.  It was a pain with stock lights, and clear tails, but with my new tails I like it.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

no i'm serious.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1829769172&r=0&t=0

CHECK OUT THE SMOkED ALTEEZAS ---not too bad.....


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

yeah those are the gunmetals one i ordered a pair to see what they look like up close im gonna see if the can be smoked even darker the might give off a small skyline look


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*carbon fiber..*

do they make the carbon fiber backed altezza's for the b14 sentra? or is it just the chrome ones?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*the smoked are dope...*

those are nice. im like everyone else... i dont like altezza's too much but on some rides they look nice. and the carbon ones look good.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *no i'm serious. *


I know you are....and me and Yosuke had a very good time showing up those "sentra altezzas"


----------



## UrbN (May 28, 2002)

those taillights only look good on few colored cars. I have a red se-r, but i'm still in that section of not liking euros, but those i can stomach, the darker euros are good looking.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Someone anyone ... Post a list of links or pics so we can compare and contrast. Some look really sick, some don't. The smoked/gun metal lights are nice. Even though Alteeza's are getting pretty played out, but not really for our base. I dont know, I contradict myself. As long as everyone doesn't jump on the band wagon.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you can do a lot of things to your tails to make it look nicer, if you like that altezza look then go for it, its personal preference, but just cause theres no options for tail lights, be creative  if you go to my site, you can see that i painted the turn signals candy red and smoked it out, i like the look.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

like your tails --wut kinda of paint did u use-reg. spray or hobby paint???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Those are real sick. I want. Gotta get a paint job first.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*just a thought*

The gunmetals are nice i just got mine gonna test the waters try to smoke em out make them look darker maybe syndicate can run carbon fiber through them that would be hot too


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*hey addicted....*

you know we all expect pics right?!!!! i am thinking of going with the smoked too.... let us know how it turns out.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *, be creative*


I hear ya...did mine last winter...


















I need to upload my pic with the entire rear.... it looks a little better.

If they dont show up, look here http://communities.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?Page=5


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

do those euros fit on the 200sx ?????








www.XATSALES.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*There are 3 Piece*

There are a 3 peice set for the Sentra Altezza. I know only one place that can get them. They cost about 270- 280 including shipping. If your interested in them let me know. I can also get the chrome 2 piece like the ones you see on E-BAY for like 180-190 include shipping. i have a set on my car and they are very clean lookin. 3 piece only comes in chrome so for those with smoke interests. Sorry.  

but i will post pix prob by next week

and there isnt any made for the 200 SX.. only Sentras. 95-98


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i dont know of any euros or altezza that cost more then $200 for the sentra and ill have my pics up on tues i got the gunmetals ones looking into smoking them out .. if anybody knows the best way to smoke em let me know . as far as how many pieces they are one piece each


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> i dont know of any euros or altezza that cost more then $200 for the sentra


The one i have include the wiring and also comes wit the left center and right. All of them altezza. ill post pix as soon as i can.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*what do u think!*

ok i put them on didnt get a chance to smoke em out but i like the way the look espiacally with the back panel . if you are inclined to get the altezza's go with the gunmetal 


























If you want also i can help get them for you for like $179-


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmmm....not bad looking but I think U try smoking them out just to go with the Black look more

NOW does any1 know how hard it would be to heat and open these things up so I could paint the chrome---will the paint even hold up- and wut are the chances of messing up the light?????


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i havent even smoked them out yet that is the gunmetal ones 
in answer to painting the chrome i dont know if it will hold up might be a lot of heat going through there but im not sure


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, those are beautiful little red x's.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there we go, now I see them. Looks better than I thought especially with the 99SE-L centerpiece.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*lmfao*

dont know why the pics dont come up but here is the links
1st pic 

2nd pic 

pic3


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wow, I think I'm going to get those. Even though alot of you are against altezzas, I like it and that would definately be something different on my tampa bay roads.

hey addictednissan, where did you order them from? you said they were $179?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey GA16DE... i will be glad to sell you a pair for 190 include shipping. but i also carry a 3 piece chrome ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hey GA16DE... i will be glad to sell you a pair for 190 include shipping. but i also carry a 3 piece chrome ones. *


what do you mean by 3 piece? you mean the center piece too?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hey, I did a photoshop of mine with addictednissan's setup. what do you guys think? do you think my car's too light?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow wut THAT doesnt look 2 bad at all---but U have 2 get the se center panel


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it actually look really nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can definately get the SE-L centerpiece no prob.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*ive seen that somewhere before lol*

I think it looks pretty good i dont think your car is to light


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Yeah ... Not too shabby. I like. Even though the only pic I could peep was the photoshop pic. But it still looks nice. If they only matched by getting them smoked, that would look really dope.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*fixing the link*

i am going to fix the links so you can peep the originals they are gunmetal which is a smoked color all you have to do is click here


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Add a 'l' to the link and you are good to go to peep the pic. 

Looks dope. Fits the color scheme of the car and everything. Hot sh!t. I like.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

200'side said:


> Add a 'l' to the link and you are good to go to peep the pic.


as in add the 'l' to ".htm".

Seth


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Exactly.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*ok*

for all those sorry do not know why the "l" didnt show up but here is the link againMy setup


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

addictednissan: can you take a picture of the breaklight at night???


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

here you fo for those who want to see the lights at night go heretails

they have a white rings around them in the pic almost like an after burn affect but they actually red


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *here you fo for those who want to see the lights at night go heretails
> 
> they have a white rings around them in the pic almost like an after burn affect but they actually red *


now, the inside ones are the blinker, correct? did you take the picture with your hazards on? can you also take one when someone is pushing the brake pedal?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*actually*

the outer ones is the blinker there is a relay on them that changes them the inner one is the brake ill take more pics tomorrow just email me what you want


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

OK...none of your links work.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

they work but geocities is going to shut me down to many people going to one of my other sites


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WELL addicted u get the prize for FIrst Sentra with alteezas-- Props for being the guinea pig around here

Let me know if u ever open them up to smoke them out I want to see how that would work................


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they look good on your car....smoked with the center panel and the car being black....dont look bad at all.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey addictednissan I'm going to save your pics to my computer and send them to print room so everyone can see them. Give me 2 minutes and the images will be up on the screen.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here you go:


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*i dont mind oink oink*

thanks 1997 ga16de for doing that i am actually going to be getting a server so i can post pics and open a online shop! but you saved me some time 

hey i dont mind being a guinea pig i like the outcome even though some dont like the thought of a sentra with altezzas.

i am not absoultly sure on how to smoke em out i am lookign into it so if any body has suggestion im open to it,


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get you smoke ones for about 200 which include shipping tax and all that.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

where can i see pix of these smoke backlights?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

fondoo.. personal msg me and ill show you the pic.


----------

